

The global meshnet project - praveenster
https://projectmeshnet.org

======
Lambdanaut
This is more of a question than critique:

What network performance issues such as latency and reliability do you
anticipate, and how do you plan to mitigate them?

~~~
abkco
We have a real world network called Hyperboria
([http://hyperboria.net](http://hyperboria.net)) with various services (irc,
video, social). Latency depends on the amount of peers you have and how well
connected they are.

